# Beauty Army - April



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi!!!

What do you expect for April's Box???


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 30, 2012)

something good by the new brand ClickR that they are debuting this month!


----------



## beautyfool (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish there was an option to skip if you don't like your selections.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyfool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was an option to skip if you don't like your selections.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I feel like its almost unfair of us to want this, just because they let you choose what you are getting, you know? We don't expect a skip option from birchbox or myglam and are often disappointed in what we receive from them.


----------



## onematchfire (Mar 30, 2012)

...that it will arrive in May.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

I have already written:  I wish 12 options for our 6-sample-boxes, not 9!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

I pick on Sunday and will be incredibly disappointed if its all the same items!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I pick on Sunday and will be incredibly disappointed if its all the same items!




Same here and me too!


----------



## snllama (Mar 31, 2012)

From what I've been hearing on their facebook and twitter it seems like the products will be ready for us! Im excited!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 1, 2012)

I thought that I'd read that they were implementing a skip feature?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

> I thought that I'd read that they were implementing a skip feature?


 They told me that in an email!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well as someone who just temporarily canceled, I'm REALLY hoping that this month they have more available for me...I Hope they stop forcing weleda down my throat and throw it out if the expiration date was in early April. They had a strivectin cream I REALLY wanted. That probably won't be available anymore. I saw on fb about the Clickr and mineral makeup....when I email nancy lee I hope she can move my choose date for me. I really wish they had a skip feature as well..I'm nervous to get my account back and then have NO options to choose from again


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well as someone who just temporarily canceled, I'm REALLY hoping that this month they have more available for me...I Hope they stop forcing weleda down my throat and throw it out if the expiration date was in early April. They had a strivectin cream I REALLY wanted. That probably won't be available anymore. I saw on fb about the Clickr and mineral makeup....when I email nancy lee I hope she can move my choose date for me.
> I really wish they had a skip feature as well..I'm nervous to get my account back and then have NO options to choose from again



The April weleda was bb5, my weleda from beauty army doesn't expire til August.

I logged into my second account that isn't active and saw several new things in addition to the pur-lisse that was up the other day. a mineral foundation (not youngblood lmao), nail file, and I'm sure retaking would have brought up other stuff too. 

Just retook it, there is an acne spot treatment, chella razor/brush comb eyebrow tool thing, and an antiblemish mask too.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 1, 2012)

I logged into my account though I recently suspended my account. I have gotten a mineral and cream foundation to show up, the pink sugar products,  purlisee products, and a mask by karuna. Those seem to be the newer companies that show up when I take the quiz. I am still able to get barbor, cellceuticals, mad skin care, and indie lee to show up as well. Overall I think this is a good mix of products/companies we are familiar with and is a nice introduction to some newer companies-plus some ppl will have the chance to finally get what they've been requesting for months.....more Makeup!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I logged into my account though I recently suspended my account. I have gotten a mineral and cream foundation to show up, the pink sugar products,  purlisee products, and a mask by karuna. Those seem to be the newer companies that show up when I take the quiz. I am still able to get barbor, cellceuticals, mad skin care, and indie lee to show up as well. Overall I think this is a good mix of products/companies we are familiar with and is a nice introduction to some newer companies-plus some ppl will have the chance to finally get what they've been requesting for months.....more Makeup!



ClickR is also showing up for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

Reopened my second account because I got everything I wanted to show up and was worried I wouldn't be able to do it by the time my pick time on my primary comes around lol. I'm desperately in need of a good blemish treatment. I don't get them often, but when I do they are fierce. I love pink sugar, I hate tweezing my eyebrows so a razor is ideal, a crystal nail file is something I've been meaning to pick up, I've actually almost used all the pur-lip comfort from my myglam bag, and I love mask of all kinds. Yay beauty army! There is for sure some great stuff up there!

Here is what I'm getting:




























I havent added up the value, but the pur-lisse is worth 16 something, I know from when I got it in Myglam, and the nail file retails for 6. From what I can find, the karuna masks sell 4 for 28 dollars, so that is worth 7. Looks like the chellar razor/brush combo retails for 10. Definitely a box of things I WANT/need worth more than 12 dollars. A+


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 1, 2012)

Played in loops that is a nice looking box! What is the clickr product? I did not get that to show up for me. It's silly that I'm even looking since I cancelled my account and don't plan on activating it this month, but I guess curiosity got the best of me! I Had to see these new products they've been talking about!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Played in loops that is a nice looking box! What is the clickr product? I did not get that to show up for me. It's silly that I'm even looking since I cancelled my account and don't plan on activating it this month, but I guess curiosity got the best of me! I Had to see these new products they've been talking about!



Its a blemish spot treatment! 

Just found out, its the full size, which retails for 20 dollars. Very happy again! 

And snllama if you see this, clickr is vegan!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 1, 2012)

I am actually really excited about this month's box!! 2 Foundations, a primer, 2 acne products, and a lip moisturizer! All of these products are things that I constantly try so its perfect!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

Gonna play around and see what I can come up with but there are only 2 things I would actually use ):


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

I am actually pretty excited about this months. I made a list of things that I really wanted from every time I would go through the list and ended up getting the 5 things I wrote down!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 1, 2012)

I picked:

- Babor Hy-Ol Cleansing Set

- Cover FX Skin Prep FX

- Aquolina Pink Sugar Eau de Toilette

- Karuna Anti-Blemish Treatment Mask

- Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor

- Clickr Skincare Acne Spot Serum

Honestly, I was planning on skipping this month and I wasn't wowed by the samples. If there had been a skip, like they said there would be, I'd be a lot happier. Since there isn't, I suspect this may be my last month. I'm tired of being offered those little .01oz packets, no matter how good the product may be. It took me a bunch of profile retakes to come up with these. I hate that the profile has such little effect on the samples -- why offer a "light" (instead of the very fair/translucent foundations that the company has on their website) foundation to someone who has "porcelain" selected?

I might have canceled this month, but earlier this morning I was thinking that I needed to pick up a blemish spot treatment, and I've really been intrigued by the Pink Sugar fragrance. I think I also saw some rave reviews on the Babor cleansing duo, so I figured I'd give that a try.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked:
> 
> ...


I believe they only said they were working on a skip and it was coming in the future, not that it would be offered in April.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

I have "fair" selected and got California Blonde for the Purely Cosmetics color. I am assuming they know what they're talking about but if its too dark, it's going to be pretty crappy since it will be a product I can't use.
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked:
> 
> ...


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I believe they only said they were working on a skip and it was coming in the future, not that it would be offered in April.



Oh, that makes more sense. And makes me less cranky, lol. Though I sort of have to wonder how hard it really is to implement...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that makes more sense. And makes me less cranky, lol. Though I sort of have to wonder how hard it really is to implement...



html-wise? Not hard at all. Business model-wise? Very difficult. A lot of people have to approve it, they have to figure out how it affects their budget/goals, etc.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 1, 2012)

​  ​ Here are my selections! I chose to get some duplicates from previous boxes because I liked them and with my no buy, this is my way of getting around that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really excited for this month's box!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

OMG! Those kits are all AMAZING! Hmm... wonder if I could move my date to choose? 




 Choosing at the beginning of the month is better for me anyway. hmm...


----------



## Ampym (Apr 1, 2012)

Yup great boxes..last month was a crap box for me..nothing I will use..oh well trade thread or the person who is after me on the next travelling box gets it.  My selection date is on the 17th and it seems like they run out of good stuff by the 10th ;(   I love the company, esp Nanci Lee but not sure how much more I can take if I keep getting YUCK BOXES.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 1, 2012)

I wasn't a fan of last month's box either BUT I do have to say I did actually start using 4 of the 6 samples regularly.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 1, 2012)

It's driving me crazy that no matter what I do I can't get the Boo Boo Cover up and Corrective Control anti-wrinkle face &amp; neck cream to not show up. They must just have a ton of that left over, but neither of those fits my survey choices at all and I don't like the feeling that they're just trying to get rid of them...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's driving me crazy that no matter what I do I can't get the Boo Boo Cover up and Corrective Control anti-wrinkle face &amp; neck cream to not show up. They must just have a ton of that left over, but neither of those fits my survey choices at all and I don't like the feeling that they're just trying to get rid of them...


Neither of those showed up for me this morning...or in the past several weeks.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 1, 2012)

you ladies with the makeup picks are lucky, I retook my test about 6 times, and not once did I get makeup. Guess I'm too dark!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's driving me crazy that no matter what I do I can't get the Boo Boo Cover up and Corrective Control anti-wrinkle face &amp; neck cream to not show up. They must just have a ton of that left over, but neither of those fits my survey choices at all and I don't like the feeling that they're just trying to get rid of them...


I have a boo boo cover up you can have. I will never use it. Send me a PM if you want to discuss more in detail.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 1, 2012)

Weird! I must be doing something out of the ordinary then. I still got six things I'm happy with, so maybe next month I won't have to look at them! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither of those showed up for me this morning...or in the past several weeks.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

Corrective Control was always there for me too, doesn't matter how I changed my profile.

I really like the idea of having 12 to pick from then 9. I hope they decide to go with that!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up playedinloops....I still don't want Weleda lol. Weleda, control corrective and the eye prep or anti jetlag cream would CONSTANTLY show up for me. I'm getting ready to see if I can take my quiz and get makeup to show up for me, even though my account is suspended...i still have a bad taste in my mouth after just being offered to cancel my account instead of trying to help...


----------



## snllama (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's driving me crazy that no matter what I do I can't get the Boo Boo Cover up and Corrective Control anti-wrinkle face &amp; neck cream to not show up. They must just have a ton of that left over, but neither of those fits my survey choices at all and I don't like the feeling that they're just trying to get rid of them...



I have Boo Boo up for trade. It didnt work well for my skin color. I'd be happy to trade it with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im having issues deciding!! I like everything Ive got up on my screen. I retook it adding 'tools' and was able to get the razor to show up. Now Im just trying to decide between the FX primer or the purlisse lip comfort.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried both the primer and the purlisse, and I prefer the purlisse. Its a bigger sample, will last much much longer, and I like it better as an overall product. I did not like that primer much.


----------



## snllama (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow I am so happy!! What an amazing month. They sure listened to our grumbles. Almost all new brands and new products.

And Jenna I did look up Clickr a few days ago and was happy to see they are an all vegan company. And I looked up all the products today to make sure they were vegan and cruelty free. 

My selection:

-Clickr No More Drama Pen

-Myface Cosmetics mymix foundation in 02 fair

-Cover FX Skinprep FX

-Purely Cosmetics Diamond Perfect Finish Powder

-Chella Razor with Brush and Comb

-Lavaque Professionals Crystal Nail file


----------



## snllama (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried both the primer and the purlisse, and I prefer the purlisse. Its a bigger sample, will last much much longer, and I like it better as an overall product. I did not like that primer much.



aw too bad I saw this after. But primers are my favorite to try out. And Im still obsessed with my rosebud salve (which btw i forgot to reply to them about setting up a day, I fail, sorry) so I dont need more lip products.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahha no problem! I never heard back from shea terra...which doesn't surprise me since when I emailed them about an order they never wrote back either, lol. The purlisse reminds me of the rosebud salve a little, but its closer to kiehl's lipbalm. I like all 3, and have one in my car, one in my desk at work, and one in my bathroom!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 1, 2012)

I retook my quiz thing, and I got 2 foundations to show up. It's too bad I can't get the Clickr to show up with them! My dream box: -2 foundations shown -Clickr acne treatment -karuna mask -strivectin neck tightener (haven't seen that today though) -Larocca pumpkin polish or purlisse moisturizer (NOT the lip one) I wish there was a trade thread for BA....


----------



## snllama (Apr 1, 2012)

CookiesGirl everyone uses the birchbox open trade thread for all subscription boxes. You will see products from Beauty Army there. Just search for the exact product you want and you may be surprised to find it up for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

I am going to see if I can get some eye shadow in the boxes. I have already emailed them but I think I will have to wait til Monday for a reply.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

And I think channelzero meant that she couldn't get them to go away, not that she wanted them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I think channelzero meant that she couldn't get them to go away, not that she wanted them.



That's what I think she meant, as well, and I feel the same as her. Those two items ALWAYS show up in my picks, no matter what I do.


----------



## lovelockdown (Apr 1, 2012)

OMG, my picking window was a week ago and mine were all garbage compared to the current options. I wish I could move my date too.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

That's weird, mine didn't come up with boo boo at all, maybe because I already got it? I did keep getting the other one though!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I think she meant, as well, and I feel the same as her. Those two items ALWAYS show up in my picks, no matter what I do.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 1, 2012)

I bet you're right since i haven't chosen either of those two!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's weird, mine didn't come up with boo boo at all, maybe because I already got it? I did keep getting the other one though!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet you're right since i haven't chosen either of those two!



I haven't gotten either of them either and they never come up! I think it is because I put porcelain though for skin? Maybe.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, my picking window was a week ago and mine were all garbage compared to the current options. I wish I could move my date too.



You can cancel and open another account...that is why I have two.


----------



## lovelockdown (Apr 1, 2012)

I thought subscriptions were sold out? I had another account that I made in my moms name that we never activated because she didn't want to sign up yet, and when I logged on last time to play around with the quiz it said sold out. But that is an option I guess for the future.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought subscriptions were sold out? I had another account that I made in my moms name that we never activated because she didn't want to sign up yet, and when I logged on last time to play around with the quiz it said sold out. But that is an option I guess for the future.



Oh, idk, I opened a second account on March 1.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 1, 2012)

I was really happily surprised too!  This is what I chose -

Your selected samples:
*BABOR
HY-OL CLEANSING SET
A unique cleansing duo. Remove impurities thoroughly while gently moisturizing your skin with these unique 2-step cleansers. Directions included. 
Sample Size: 2 bottles 0.31 oz each.*


























I was super excited to see makeup samples in the selection.  I couldn't get the powder foundation to come up in my choices but then I realized, I have a whole set of Bare Minerals that I need to start trying out, I haven't tried the whole mineral foundation thing yet.  Before recently, I felt that cream foundation is a better choice for me, providing more coverage, but with all of the great skin products that I've been using my skin seems pretty good so I think I'm finally ready to try some new mineral foundation out.  Thanks for posting about the Clickr, I never put in anti-acne because I always tend to have those little .01 oz cardboard things come up, but when I saw that pen I thought that it looks like something I'd use.  Funnily enough, I couldn't get any of the typical "anti-aging creams" to come up while playing with the quiz, I was hoping for some more Stri-vectin, I'm afraid I'm going to fall in love with it and then have to (gasp!) actually buy a big tube!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 2, 2012)

i resubscribed-thanks ba for all the new items!!  i was surprised i was able to sign up again through my old account because i had opened another account last month but never activated and then received an email that i was put on a wait list.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

Darnit. I wish I had waited two more days! I went ahead as soon as two new things I wanted popped up. Looks like lots of new stuff.

Anyone like the idea of starting a new BA thread the first of each month with our profiles and and the selections we get from that profile? I think it might cut down on the constant profile stalking we all are doing.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugh, I'm so close to gettin all the samples I want! I have the Clickr, both foundations and a karuna mask. I cannot get the purlisse skin brightener to show up with this. It's always the lip comfort which I already have! Lol it's funny but it isn't.


----------



## bcbgrad2007 (Apr 2, 2012)

Everyone should let us know what they selected in their profiles so we can replicate the profile if we see an item/items we want.


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 2, 2012)

Your selected samples:













*JOICO*

*K-PAK RECONSTRUCT DEEP-PENETRATING RECONSTRUCTOR
For dry or damaged hair. 19 essential amino acids rebuilds and improves the structure of hair. Color safe.
Directions: apply to damp hair. Leave in 5 minutes. Rinse.
Sample Size: 5.1 oz*

*PURELY COSMETICS*

*DIAMOND PERFECT FINISH POWDER
Made with real diamonds (seriously), this powder is the perfect finishing touch to your makeup routine. Achieve a red-carpet, airbrushed look with this light weight, translucent powder.
Directions: Apply a light dusting using a fluffy brush.
Sample Size: 0.1 fl oz*

I'm super excited if that Joico is really the sample size of 5.1 oz.  I'm also stoked about the diamond perfect finish powder!  I'm also getting a foundation which is my big splurge item.  I'm so excited for this month's selections!!!!!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a great idea...I'm on my iPhone so let me see if I can attach a pic Okay, I can't but here's what I chose: Clickr acne pen Boo boo cover up (didn't really want, but I'm hoping it can cover up my nose ring scar) Purlisse lip moisturizer (already have this but oh well) Karuna anti blemish mask Purely cosmetics mineral makeup My face foundation I chose medium or olive skin (same foundation results) then I chose Anti acne, and makeup. My age i think I chose 19-24. Forgive me if this isn't spot on, but I took the quiz SO many times. None of the other factors change my results (makeup choices, nail or hair preferences). When I chose brightening products, I believe it added the Purlisse brightened that I wanted, but took away the Clickr pen (and had the same awful control corrective acne choice) This was the only way I could get BOTH foundations and acne pen and the karuna mask. No matter WHAT, there was something called Keller or something along those lines, control corrective, boo boo coverup and the skin fx primer. They wouldn't go away. The control corrective was some kind of acne wash, and if I chose anti aging, it changed to a wrinkle cream!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow..if that Joico is 5.1 ounces that's pretty big! My full sized Joico is over 8 ounces....so it very well could be! A little upset, lmao because I thought that the only hair product they had was psssst! Oh well


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 2, 2012)

I was just wondering if everyone did *not* receive the usual email that says the selection window is open. I did not, nor did I receive the thing about "thanks for picking, your kit will go out in a few days." Not that I mind, I'm glad I checked out the site, I just found it curious. For my part I'm stoked about this month's selections! It looks like the makeup will actually match my skin tone.


----------



## snllama (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just wondering if everyone did *not* receive the usual email that says the selection window is open. I did not, nor did I receive the thing about "thanks for picking, your kit will go out in a few days." Not that I mind, I'm glad I checked out the site, I just found it curious. For my part I'm stoked about this month's selections! It looks like the makeup will actually match my skin tone.



I never received it and just randomly decided to go on the site to see if my window was officially open and it was.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 2, 2012)

I didnt receive an email either. I just knew that what my day to pick was and logged in that day.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why didn't I wait??? Damn. Oh, well. The lesson from my experience is not to jump the gum on your order after two glasses of wine, girls!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I always pick on the first of the month, so... ::shruggle::

I went ahead and canceled, though. I'm not upset with them or anything, but I don't need a lot of skincare samples right now, and I'm a little disappointed that they couldn't supply their few cosmetics samples in enough shades that I could try them. I liked(ish) my April box, but I cut this one and Sample Society for now.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just a little tidbit, lots of ppl are saying they did not receive those emails either, over on BA's fb page. My choose date is automatically changed now. I'm glad, because my old date was the 23...I'm just hoping I continue to have good choices at the beginning of the month now!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

I went ahead and sent them an email about changing my selection date, mostly because they are my only sub that charges midway/later in the month because my selection date a little more than midway though the month. I want my subs to all charge at the beginning of the month. Great choices for my kit is a bonus!


----------



## spackles (Apr 2, 2012)

This was my selection.

Happy about the foundation. Im always on a quest to find a better foundation no matter the cost! Mainly i just shell out the money to buy a expensive brand than go back to my normal brand :x So im excited i can actually try these items on my picky skin, without paying 60 bucks on something i probably wont like! And tools? I love razor eyebrow tools and haven't seen anywhere i could buy them in the US ! These items definetly sold me for this sub service. Its rare to get get foundation and even more rare to get tools in a sub service!

Mod note: Images fixed by Zadidoll. See How to insert an image into a post to learn how to do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

If you have a sephora near you, they will give you samples of anything you'd like so you don't have to shell out money. If you do, and don't like it, you can return it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *spackles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spackles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I buy eyebrow razors at target lol.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

I've bought eyebrow razors at Dollar Tree. Yet...never used 'em. They're one of those things I always THINK I'll use, but never do.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've bought eyebrow razors at Dollar Tree. Yet...never used 'em. They're one of those things I always THINK I'll use, but never do.



I couldn't live without them lol. I have two hairs on my chin hahaha. Plus, tweezing makes me sneeze!


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't live without them lol. I have two hairs on my chin hahaha. Plus, tweezing makes me sneeze!



I have more than two on my chin, so I wax and pluck. I hate tweezing my eyebrows, but OTHER hairs, I find it very relaxing. I'm weird like that.

I actually purchased one of those silly FINISHING TOUCH shavers for the chin issue, but I wasn't too thrilled with it.


----------



## spackles (Apr 2, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *calexxia* 



I've bought eyebrow razors at Dollar Tree. Yet...never used 'em. They're one of those things I always THINK I'll use, but never do.

I couldn't live without them lol. I have two hairs on my chin hahaha. Plus, tweezing makes me sneeze.

LOL  the razors make it easier for me to get my unibrow ;x tweezing just seems soooooo time consuming not to mention the aquired pain.;x  And glamourdolleyes never knew they actually gave samples of foundations to take home. I dislike other people doing my makeup at cosmetic counters in fear i may turn out to look all dragged up. So i do swatches on my hands instead. But the skin on the hand compared to the face is diffrent for me, i am sensitive to anything and everything ;x Will check into that thanks for the info!


----------



## spackles (Apr 2, 2012)

and what do u guys think of using the razor on the upper lip? ;x I dont have a mustache or anything but i do have little hairs that show up in the sun! Do you guys think if i did this would it make my hairs grow in thicker? or is that a old wives tale?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spackles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and what do u guys think of using the razor on the upper lip? ;x I dont have a mustache or anything but i do have little hairs that show up in the sun! Do you guys think if i did this would it make my hairs grow in thicker? or is that a old wives tale?



Nope that is a rumor, as far as I know. The black hairs on my chin were black long before I shaved/tweezed them.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spackles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and what do u guys think of using the razor on the upper lip? ;x I dont have a mustache or anything but i do have little hairs that show up in the sun! Do you guys think if i did this would it make my hairs grow in thicker? or is that a old wives tale?


They don't grow in thicker, BUT they come in blunted, instead of tapered, so they APPEAR thicker. Plus, if you tweeze, eventually, they stop growing.


----------



## Deb Davenport (Apr 2, 2012)

i really diss like having to wait until the 17th for my selection. there are hardly any good thins to pick by then.


----------



## Steffi (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's what I chose, after taking the quiz like five times.  I'm sad no foundation'd come up for porcelain either, but hopefully that fair MIGHT be close enough to my skin.  Unfortunately I can't use mineral foundation, so kept trying for the cream.

BooBoo coverup- heard it's good for most skintones, we'll see.  I've never tried it.

Babor Sun Care System- The cream I got last month was ok, and ANYTHING that helps against sun is great for me.

Skin Prep FX primer- Eh, one of those fillers basically. We'll see how it works.

Purlisse Pur-lip Comfort- My lips are rather dry lately. Don't know why.  Worth a shot.

My Mix Foundation (Fair 02)- again, worth a shot, hopefully my skin won't hate it.

Eyebrow razor flipmajig- I don't normally use razors, I wax, but eh, what the heck.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to cancel my account and resubscribe to change my selection/billing date, but that was fine. I'm happy that all of my subs are now billing me the first week of the month and I'm super happy with my Beauty Army kit this month! 




 I would have adored a "tool" or the ClickR pen thingy though. Oh well, I likey my kit.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

I would have SUPER loved that Joico! I had hair picked but nada.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would have SUPER loved that Joico! I had hair picked but nada.



I'm assuming it had to do with hair texture, because it didn't come up for me either....not that I would've picked it lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it had to do with hair texture, because it didn't come up for me either....not that I would've picked it lol.



Ah, maybe. I always put thick for hair.


----------



## snllama (Apr 2, 2012)

I had hair selected for my quiz but I had thin hair selected. Maybe it came in after we already selected our boxes. I love my first Joico product, so I would have put this in my box in a heartbeat!


----------



## kellyrd (Apr 2, 2012)

I didn't get an email or selection confirmation this month either.


----------



## Steffi (Apr 2, 2012)

Forgot to add I never got an email that it was time to select this month either, but I went on the site and my choices were there to pick from.


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 2, 2012)

For those wondering about my Joico...I put that I had dry, damaged hair.  I also selected hair, makeup, and nails for my choices.  I don't know if that helps, but maybe someone else could take the quiz and see what comes up using those choices?


----------



## yoru (Apr 3, 2012)

I put that I have thin hair and wanted hair product, but I am not sure if Joico works well on me. I've been using it weekly for 2 months with Nioxin's cleanser and treatment daily. My hair fall out has decreased but I don't know which one helped me better


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

My hairstylist commented that my hair felt and looked healthier, and the only thing I changed was adding a once a week 5 minute k-pak revitaluxe treatment. I love the stuff to death.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## ahkae (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish I was subscribed to Beauty Army this month just for the Purlisse protect. 

If I suscribe for next month's, will there still be older samples to choose from?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I was subscribed to Beauty Army this month just for the Purlisse protect.
> 
> If I suscribe for next month's, will there still be older samples to choose from?



It depends, some things they have in stock for a long time, other things they run out of really quickly. If they got a lot of it, or not many people want it, it may be around for months.


----------



## TonyaK (Apr 3, 2012)

Just made my selections for April. Here's what I'm getting:

Pink Sugar Eau De Toilette .06oz

Cover FX Skin Prep Primer .16oz

Pur-lisse Pur Lip Comfort .38oz

My Face Cosmetics My Mix Foundation Fair 02  .5oz

Mad Skincare Redness Rescue .13oz

Karuna Brightening Treatment Mask  1ct

I would have liked to have gotten the mineral foundation instead of the liquid, but I couldn't get it to come up at all. I'm still really happy with my box, though. Much better than last month's.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 3, 2012)

Ladies... those of you direct linking the images from Beauty Army, please edit your posts and upload the images to our server.

How to insert an image into a post


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 3, 2012)

Just received my shipping confirmation! man that was fast!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 3, 2012)

Just received my shipping confirmation! man that was fast!


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

me too!! I cant wait to get the actual tracking number. I obsessively check them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

same! I'm pumped! Though I've started deleting tracking numbers so I don't obsess lol.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same! I'm pumped! Though I've started deleting tracking numbers so I don't obsess lol.



I don't recommend that! I recently was browsing through orders I'd placed and found an Amazon Marketplace order that had never been delivered--but it was too late to do anything about it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend that! I recently was browsing through orders I'd placed and found an Amazon Marketplace order that had never been delivered--but it was too late to do anything about it.



I have a list...just can't keep the emails in my inbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have a list...just can't keep the emails in my inbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


As long as you're noting down the tracking #. I know that at my job, if someone calls about a missing shipment, if they haven't got a tracking #, they are completely SOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As long as you're noting down the tracking #. I know that at my job, if someone calls about a missing shipment, if they haven't got a tracking #, they are completely SOL



Gmail makes it super easy to find, even after I archive it. But also gets rid of the temptation to check it every 10 minutes even though I know its not updating.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

Makes sense. But like I said, the thought of FORGETTING an order....well, it's happened to me enough times now. That's why I use Slice on my phone LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Makes sense. But like I said, the thought of FORGETTING an order....well, it's happened to me enough times now. That's why I use Slice on my phone LOL



lol, I'll have to look into what this is!


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

Why have I never heard of this!? Im addicted to online shopping!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slice-track-organize-purchases/id475854271?mt=8


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

For those who don't have an iPhone, there is also the website itself. www.goslice.com  It's not a PERFECT system, but it works well enough with a little tweaking.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

> For those who don't have an iPhone, there is also the website itself. www.goslice.com  It's not a PERFECT system, but it works well enough with a little tweaking.


 Ooh awesome. It doesnt pick up my beauty army one tho!


----------



## snllama (Apr 4, 2012)

oh dear god. Im embarrassed by how many orders its picked up. Over 250 that are still in my inbox (normally I delete them after they deliver) since May 2008. Almost $5,000. But online shopping is my main shopping method. I rarely go to the store.

The Slice and Dice feature is really convenient for tracking what Im spending.

Thanks for the heads up, this is great!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool app! It doesn't pick up my Beauty Army either..


----------



## Magdalijena (Apr 4, 2012)

My box for this month. I have purlisse balm for my last myglam but other than that nothing really brought my attention so whatever, I can always give it to someone. Other than that, getting super excited for this box. I'm really happy that this month I had completely new set of samples to choose from.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 4, 2012)

i use a tracking app called POSTED but i will definitely check this one out - thx for sharing!
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who don't have an iPhone, there is also the website itself. www.goslice.com  It's not a PERFECT system, but it works well enough with a little tweaking.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

Love this Slice app you posted about. Love.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

And it's available for Android, too,btw


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 4, 2012)

cool-gots to check it out!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 4, 2012)

jst checked it out on iphone app-does it only work with gmail and yahoo?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

Downloading slice to my phone as we speak, I'm scared to see what it comes up with. 

lol it's down for maintenace right now which may be a good thing since I should be getting ready for work.


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put that I have thin hair and wanted hair product, but I am not sure if Joico works well on me. I've been using it weekly for 2 months with Nioxin's cleanser and treatment daily. My hair fall out has decreased but I don't know which one helped me better



I would guess the Nioxin, unless your hair is thinning due to breakage.  I think Joico will only help the breakage, but Nioxin is formulated to help with scalp and follicular problems.   But, I can attest that Joico really does help with breakage caused from over bleaching (which is what I have done), and I haven't noticed so many frizzies or split ends.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

Slice is up and running again and its already at $974 and 63 orders, and still loading. /shameful I need to stop shopping. 

Make that almost $3000.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

As far as I know, it only works w/Gmail and Yahoo. Haven't tried it with a "google apps for my domain" account yet.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2012)

Can I just say that I hate how long it takes to get our items? This is just box #2 for me but I did my selection on March 20th and i still don't have it.. The estimated delivery is April 9th or 10th. Does it take everyone else this long to get theirs??


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can I just say that I hate how long it takes to get our items? This is just box #2 for me but I did my selection on March 20th and i still don't have it.. The estimated delivery is April 9th or 10th. Does it take everyone else this long to get theirs??



My selection date is the 1st and I usually get my box the following week. I've never had a BA box take that long to get to me.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 5, 2012)

My selection date is the 19th.  My boxes have taken 11-12 days to arrive.  They usually arrive before the shipping tracker says they will (it usually says more like 14-16 days from my selection day).


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 5, 2012)

You can cancel the account and then select your items. This will force your account to have a new pick date. I had to do that because originally my selection window was the 1st week then last month it changed to the middle the month which meant I had to wait 'til the third week of this month to pick. Nancy-Lee cancelled my account for me so I can "sign" back up (same account, it just tricks the system).


----------



## samplegal (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh man. Another glitch with another account. I just logged in for the heck of it, and instead of showing the dates of my next selection window (april 12th), it just gives the "We're sorry, we're all sold out" message, as though I'm not even a subscriber. Anyone else having this problem?

Here goes yet another email to another customer service team.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2012)

The issue could be because they were adjusting to add the skip a month feature, which is apparently now live and available!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The issue could be because they were adjusting to add the skip a month feature, which is apparently now live and available!



awesome!!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope you're right. I do love this feature, and will be very happy if I ever get access back, lol.


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 5, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from the Beauty Army shop?  Just wondering how long it usually takes to ship.... I ordered some Pink Sugar items this past Monday, and I've only received one email stating my payment went through.  No other emails since then.  I emailed member care early this morning but no response yet.


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 5, 2012)

Nancy-Lee is awesome  -  I just emailed her directly, cause I'm so impatient - (I need 




)  She answered right away - the company that the items were shipped from directly do not provide tracking info, but BA is working on that.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2012)

What are the odds, I whined earlier that my order won't be here until next week and it was delivered today! One of my items was the Indie Lee coconut citrus body scrub.. Opened it up and I love how it smells but the container is half full and it's hard as a rock.. I am guessing air got to it? Anyone else have this product?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 6, 2012)

> Has anyone ordered from the Beauty Army shop?  Just wondering how long it usually takes to ship.... I ordered some Pink Sugar items this past Monday, and I've only received one email stating my payment went through.  No other emails since then.  I emailed member care early this morning but no response yet.


 I am having a heck of time with an order I placed two weeks ago that had a Pink Sugar item in it. Received the Indie Lee items but not the Pink Sugar. I've been emailing Nancy Lee back and forth and she knows how frustrated I am with the whole situation. It appears it's an issue on Pink Sugars end and not Beauty Army's. She didn't say that, but I definitely got that vibe. I'm really hoping to get that part of my order soon, and I only orderd it for the GWP they just had. Ugh! I'm so frustrated! Thankfully, Nancy Lee is super nice and has been polite through the whole debacle.


----------



## lovelockdown (Apr 6, 2012)

All of the selections so far are awesome. I hope that some of that stuff is available at the end of the month still. I received my kit today in the mail, and it was a huge disappointment (even though I obviously knew what i was getting) It was just the sample sizes were smaller than I even expected, for the products I didn't want lol. But I am glad they got more shipment in. I guess no more blingtones as samples then, huh?


----------



## yoru (Apr 6, 2012)

I really hope I won't be using the skip function, but it's always good to have one because I'll be out of states during summer for 2 months! My boyfriend will be getting mail for me as he lives 0.4 miles from my apartment, but I don't think he would appreciate me getting beauty boxes because I made him limit his spending on trading cards (like spending $100 for ONE card, a small piece of cardboard, which makes no sense to me). Heck, I am already on no buy, his argument would be invalid!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are the odds, I whined earlier that my order won't be here until next week and it was delivered today!
> 
> One of my items was the Indie Lee coconut citrus body scrub.. Opened it up and I love how it smells but the container is half full and it's hard as a rock.. I am guessing air got to it? Anyone else have this product?



That's just how it is...add a little water.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 6, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are the odds, I whined earlier that my order won't be here until next week and it was delivered today!
> 
> One of my items was the Indie Lee coconut citrus body scrub.. Opened it up and I love how it smells but the container is half full and it's hard as a rock.. I am guessing air got to it? Anyone else have this product?
> ...


 Ok, thanks for letting me know. It would be nice if they had a label with instructions and a little scoop to dig at it lol every other scrub I have ever had is scoopable!


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having a heck of time with an order I placed two weeks ago that had a Pink Sugar item in it. Received the Indie Lee items but not the Pink Sugar. I've been emailing Nancy Lee back and forth and she knows how frustrated I am with the whole situation. It appears it's an issue on Pink Sugars end and not Beauty Army's. She didn't say that, but I definitely got that vibe. I'm really hoping to get that part of my order soon, and I only orderd it for the GWP they just had. Ugh! I'm so frustrated! Thankfully, Nancy Lee is super nice and has been polite through the whole debacle.



Wow, so I won't see my order for weeks then.  It's no wonder they're not promoting the Pink Sugar GWP anymore on FB, I think there's still another week for the offer, but if their shipping is this bad, I can see why they don't want to mention it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 7, 2012)

> > Has anyone ordered from the Beauty Army shop?  Just wondering how long it usually takes to ship.... I ordered some Pink Sugar items this past Monday, and I've only received one email stating my payment went through.  No other emails since then.  I emailed member care early this morning but no response yet.
> 
> 
> I am having a heck of time with an order I placed two weeks ago that had a Pink Sugar item in it. Received the Indie Lee items but not the Pink Sugar. I've been emailing Nancy Lee back and forth and she knows how frustrated I am with the whole situation. It appears it's an issue on Pink Sugars end and not Beauty Army's. She didn't say that, but I definitely got that vibe. I'm really hoping to get that part of my order soon, and I only orderd it for the GWP they just had. Ugh! I'm so frustrated! Thankfully, Nancy Lee is super nice and has been polite through the whole debacle.


 According to Rachel it is on Aquolina's end, there was an issue with a backlog and mis-shipment. My rollerball ended up out of stock so it will be replaced with a body spritz. I get the impression that BA sends order information to the companies who make the goods. In all three full size orders I've made, they came from LaRocca and Suki, not BA.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 7, 2012)

Got my box today! Woo!! The mineral foundation is really small. Not sure why I thought it would be bigger? lol


----------



## akicowi (Apr 8, 2012)

my window opens up tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm hoping for shea terra stuff. anyone still seeing that when they take their quiz??


----------



## motherofall6 (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my window opens up tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm hoping for shea terra stuff. anyone still seeing that when they take their quiz??



im not, nor am i seeing and nail polish or make up 




 so i might be skipping this month


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to Rachel it is on Aquolina's end, there was an issue with a backlog and mis-shipment. My rollerball ended up out of stock so it will be replaced with a body spritz.
> 
> I get the impression that BA sends order information to the companies who make the goods. In all three full size orders I've made, they came from LaRocca and Suki, not BA.



From what Nancy told me, yes, that's pretty much how it works. Wish I still had the email, but it seems each item comes after it is ordered and they don't have a stockpile stock.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 9, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to Rachel it is on Aquolina's end, there was an issue with a backlog and mis-shipment. My rollerball ended up out of stock so it will be replaced with a body spritz.
> 
> ...


 I hope they get that stuff fixed, and allot some warehouse space to full size items. I absolutely adore Beauty Army, but I think this is one area where they could improve. My first order got lost somewhere between my placing it, and their forwarding it. To Nancy-Lee and Rachel's great credit, they busted their onions tracking it and getting the individual companies to send my stuff out quickly.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 9, 2012)

But I think that is their model. Fresh, straight from manufacturer samples....Onions! HA!



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope they get that stuff fixed, and allot some warehouse space to full size items. I absolutely adore Beauty Army, but I think this is one area where they could improve. My first order got lost somewhere between my placing it, and their forwarding it. To Nancy-Lee and Rachel's great credit, they busted their onions tracking it and getting the individual companies to send my stuff out quickly.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 9, 2012)

I really wanted the Purely Cosmetics Diamond Perfect Finish Powder and no matter what I did this morning it wouldn't come up.  I do have the green Blingtone eye shadow sealed and unopened that I would be willing to trade to someone for the powder if it is unopened.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just got the email that Beauty Army has the skip a month feature up and running. And the membership list is open!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 9, 2012)

> Just got the email that Beauty Army has the skip a month feature up and running. And the membership list is open!


 The memeberhsip isn't quite open unless you receive an email. I'm trying to open a second account and when I sign in it still has the same "We're Sorry" page.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The memeberhsip isn't quite open unless you receive an email. I'm trying to open a second account and when I sign in it still has the same "We're Sorry" page.


Sorry!

   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Apr 9, 2012)

Ugh so irritated. Today my choices opened up and no matter how many times I take re-take the quiz, I end up with the same old stuff. I am tired of getting the same brands every month. I love creams but I have a box full of them now. I really would love some of the Indie Lee products, or the Shea Terra. I have never gotten any of those as options!  I wonder if I were able to choose at the beginning of the month that it would make a difference??


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh so irritated. Today my choices opened up and no matter how many times I take re-take the quiz, I end up with the same old stuff. I am tired of getting the same brands every month. I love creams but I have a box full of them now. I really would love some of the Indie Lee products, or the Shea Terra. I have never gotten any of those as options!  I wonder if I were able to choose at the beginning of the month that it would make a difference??



Doubt it, I have two subs, choosing on the 1st and 16th. I have gotten shea terra, indie lee, and blingtone on the 16th several times.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My selection date is the 19th.  My boxes have taken 11-12 days to arrive.  They usually arrive before the shipping tracker says they will (it usually says more like 14-16 days from my selection day).



yes I do have to say I have 3 sampling service subs and BA takes without a doubt the longest to get to me once shipped, others get to me that are shipped out days after ba before ba gets here.


----------



## snllama (Apr 10, 2012)

I got my box today! I wish I had time this week to do my blog post on it, but that'll have to wait until all my schoolwork is complete. 

Maybe the motivation Ill need to finally be productive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Apr 10, 2012)

I went ahead and made my selections. After taking the quiz about 37 times, I finally got a new Joico hair treatment to come up so I just went with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 10, 2012)

I kinda wish I had tried to get the Joico, but I had no idea there was one! Maybe if I'm lucky, it'll be available next month I'll be lucky. As far as shipping time goes, BA takes about 11 days after I get the email that it shipped. Takes awhile...


----------



## snllama (Apr 11, 2012)

I couldn't resist!





-Clickr No More Drama Pen

-Myface Cosmetics mymix foundation in 02 fair

-Cover FX Skinprep FX

-Purely Cosmetics Diamond Perfect Finish Powder

-Chella Razor with Brush and Comb

-Lavaque Professionals Crystal Nail file

So far my favorites are the razor and the diamond perfect finish powder! I cant wait to see how well the clickr pen and foundation work! What an amazing month!

My full review is up on my blog: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/04/beauty-army-april-2012.html


----------



## channelzero (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the pic! That mymix is a good size, I'm glad I snagged that.


----------



## snllama (Apr 11, 2012)

It seems like it wont be as much coverage as I like. But for days where my skin has few flaws and its super hot, I think it'll be perfect.


----------



## yoru (Apr 11, 2012)

Totally worth the 12 bucks!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't resist!
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

My box came in today and so did my Pink Sugar hair perfume, with the scrub GWP! Pics later.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in today and so did my Pink Sugar hair perfume, with the scrub GWP! Pics later.



I'm still sad they didn't send me the scrub with my purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nancy-Lee was looking into it but I haven't heard anything back and its been 10 days.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 11, 2012)

i purchased the pink sugar hair perfume last year, but it gave me a bad migraine.  i think if anyone is senstive to fragrances, use the spray sparingly!  i sprayed very little but it was still pretty strong, i think because it's in the hair and so close to the nose.   i could literally smell it all day whereas with fragrances you use on your body your only  randomly get wiffs of it.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 11, 2012)

If you want the Joico hair treatment, change your hair type to dry/damaged. That how I got it to show up on mine.

 



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda wish I had tried to get the Joico, but I had no idea there was one! Maybe if I'm lucky, it'll be available next month I'll be lucky.
> As far as shipping time goes, BA takes about 11 days after I get the email that it shipped. Takes awhile...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 11, 2012)

That was always my choice for hair! I think the problem is that when it came to choosing the type of products I was interested in, I was so focused on getting makeup that I didn't choose hair products! (I thought the only hair sample they had was the dry shampoo)


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in today and so did my Pink Sugar hair perfume, with the scrub GWP! Pics later.


My Pink Sugar came today too - finally.  Looks like it was shipped to Beauty Army then forwarded on to me.  It took a week and a half total time....aaaaand. I didn't get my roll on fragrance, I got the body spritz instead.  No note stating that it was being replaced. It's all good tho, the body spritz is actually a little lighter, so no complaints, plus the GWP was included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I picked my kit (my 2nd account) on Saturday, so hoping to get that by this Sat.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i purchased the pink sugar hair perfume last year, but it gave me a bad migraine.  i think if anyone is senstive to fragrances, use the spray sparingly!  i sprayed very little but it was still pretty strong, i think because it's in the hair and so close to the nose.   i could literally smell it all day whereas with fragrances you use on your body your only  randomly get wiffs of it.



I'm having the exact opposite problem with it today. I must have sprayed it in my hair 8 times in the last few hours and it keeps disappearing within 20 minutes. I don't smell anything. I'm going to have my hubby smell my hair when I see him later tonight and see if I'm imagining things or if it's really not there anymore.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 11, 2012)

Did anyone get the Skin Prep primer? I had ONE USE in my tube. Was this right?


----------



## Almi70 (Apr 11, 2012)

On their facebook page they have a poll on if we would prefer:

   
Select 6 samples from a selection of 9
 
74 votes

 
 
  
Select 5 samples from a selection of 12
 
15 votes

 
  
Select 4 samples from a selection of 16
 
2 votes

 
 
I know a few of you have suggested have the larger selection available, looks like they are considering but you get less product for having more to look at. Interesting.


----------



## snllama (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the Skin Prep primer? I had ONE USE in my tube. Was this right?



I got it and I think I have enough for a few weeks. But I use very little primer. Just a few dots.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 11, 2012)

Rachel got back to me about 10 minutes after I emailed and said she would get me a 7th sample next month!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got it and I think I have enough for a few weeks. But I use very little primer. Just a few dots.


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 11, 2012)

I got my box today and the Joico is definitely 5.1 oz!  It's huge and I'm very happy with my box.


----------



## Almi70 (Apr 11, 2012)

I got the Joico as well and was very happy the size was as listed.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the exact opposite problem with it today. I must have sprayed it in my hair 8 times in the last few hours and it keeps disappearing within 20 minutes. I don't smell anything. I'm going to have my hubby smell my hair when I see him later tonight and see if I'm imagining things or if it's really not there anymore.


 that is really odd...i literally couldn't wait to wash my hair that day because it was getting nauseating!  it's either because i have a sensitive nose or the spray i had could have been from a stronger batch?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am disappointed...why is it that because we'd rather choose from more samples, we would have to sacrifice an item? In that case they should drop the price down to $10. Notice: if they had asked would we rather choose 6 samples out of 12, that would've gotten the most votes. This poll makes it look like everyone is happy with the way things are


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 12, 2012)

> I am disappointed...why is it that because we'd rather choose from more samples, we would have to sacrifice an item? In that case they should drop the price down to $10. Notice: if they had asked would we rather choose 6 samples out of 12, that would've gotten the most votes. This poll makes it look like everyone is happy with the way things are


 I agree! So stupid. It should be choose six from twelve


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 12, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in today and so did my Pink Sugar hair perfume, with the scrub GWP! Pics later.
> 
> ...


 My issue with the pink sugar order still has not been rectified! I'm so mad now


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree- I posted this
_*Isn't the poll really designed to keep the system just like it is? What people I know want are more samples from which to choose, but the same amount of samples. This is just basically a placebo so you can say "We asked!" You guys had to know going into this that people would want six samples and 12 choices or would vote for status quo. It's rather insulting, to be honest. My vote is for 12 choices for six samples.*_



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am disappointed...why is it that because we'd rather choose from more samples, we would have to sacrifice an item? In that case they should drop the price down to $10.
> Notice: if they had asked would we rather choose 6 samples out of 12, that would've gotten the most votes. This poll makes it look like everyone is happy with the way things are


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm betting its because it would cost more to offer more choices to each person. They would probably lose members because they would run out of things more quickly, so they'd have to keep more in stock. This is a business, and they can't just give you what you want, they have to factor in how it will affect them as a business. Our CEO says that we can give customers anything they want, but the question they have to ask is not "can you" but "how much will it cost", and imo, it is true in every industry.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am sure you are right, but I think the issue is more the way the poll was put together. Why have a poll at all?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm betting its because it would cost more to offer more choices to each person. They would probably lose members because they would run out of things more quickly, so they'd have to keep more in stock. This is a business, and they can't just give you what you want, they have to factor in how it will affect them as a business. Our CEO says that we can give customers anything they want, but the question they have to ask is not "can you" but "how much will it cost", and imo, it is true in every industry.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 12, 2012)

I am agree with you, Angie!!!



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sure you are right, but I think the issue is more the way the poll was put together. Why have a poll at all?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am sure you are right, but I think the issue is more the way the poll was put together. Why have a poll at all?


To see if there was any interest in the other options, because what people really want isn't an option? 

Obviously they are trying to give people what they want, but within reason of what beauty army is able to offer.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 12, 2012)

Exactly.  Honestly, I think people are expecting too much freedom. We already get the option to choose from our samples, which is pretty unique and cool within itself when it comes to subscription boxes. Don't forget, they are a business.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To see if there was any interest in the other options, because what people really want isn't an option?
> 
> Obviously they are trying to give people what they want, but within reason of what beauty army is able to offer.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly.  Honestly, I think people are expecting too much freedom. We already get the option to choose from our samples, which is pretty unique and cool within itself when it comes to subscription boxes. Don't forget, they are a business.



And they've added the skip a month feature! People seem to expect a lot out of beauty army, and 9 times out of 10 beauty army does it, I think people should be thankful rather than so darn demanding. 

And if they dont' like the way the flexibility has already been offered, then cancel. idk.


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

Im happy with choosing out of 9, as long as the assortment is varied and I can switch things up with my survey.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 12, 2012)

> Exactly.  Honestly, I think people are expecting too much freedom. We already get the option to choose from our samples, which is pretty unique and cool within itself when it comes to subscription boxes. Don't forget, they are a business.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 I think once they've put themselves out there with a poll it's opening up for discussion what members want. There is nothing wrong with people suggesting options how to better the service. I just wasn't pleased with the wording of the poll and I'm still not seeing why we should choose less samples with more options. Seems counterintuitive


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 12, 2012)

Exactly, Angie and makeupgalore. I canceled my account and resubscribed because they got new things in. I do understand that there are certain ways they have to do things, and that they are a business. But I do think there is a flaw in their system. I wouldn't mind if I could SAVE items to my cart, for security in knowing that they won't disappear when I retake my test. That would even be enough for me! I'm just saying...some items they force down our throat instead of taking them out of inventory (even if just temporarily). There are certain items I just will.not.choose. Yet they never disappear. For some reason, if I get a little packet that I may not use in myglam bag, it doesn't upset me because all the big items I WILL use. When I spend a little extra, and CHOOSE my samples....it makes me more upset to choose something I just don't want. Especially when it's a little packet or something that isn't catered towards me, although it should be I just think there is more than one way to adjust the picking process, aside from what the poll offered


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 12, 2012)

No more Poll nonsense on their FB page, thank goodness.  That wasn't even necessary..


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My issue with the pink sugar order still has not been rectified! I'm so mad now


I would be too, there was no communication whatsoever on this order, and they replaced an item without letting me know or asking if it was okay. I actually almost emailed BA to cancel this order. I just won't be ordering from their shop for the items I like going forward.  I found that Pink Sugar was a lil bit cheaper with free shipping on Amazon...

I ordered Shea Terra products directly from their site and I received my order in less than a week, and Tammie added a free sample of the Argan Oil, plus I used 30% off coupon code (btw, there's another 30% off code for April "APR2012").

The Pink Sugar hair perfume does not last on my hair either, I sprayed 5X throughout the day, and the scent didn't last longer than 30 minutes MAX "booo"


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would be too, there was no communication whatsoever on this order, and they replaced an item without letting me know or asking if it was okay. I actually almost emailed BA to cancel this order. I just won't be ordering from their shop for the items I like going forward.  I found that Pink Sugar was a lil bit cheaper with free shipping on Amazon...
> ...



I made a MAD skincare order through beauty army and had no issues...I think pink sugar was the problem.


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I made a MAD skincare order through beauty army and had no issues...I think pink sugar was the problem.


That's good to know then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's only that particular brand partner that has some issues.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I made a MAD skincare order through beauty army and had no issues...I think pink sugar was the problem.



The problem was on Aquolina's end, according to Rachel. I had the same issue as the other person here who ordered a rollerball and ended up getting the body spritz. While I haven't received mine yet, I did email to check on it (I'm afraid I've been a huge pain in BA's collective butt since a problem arose last month with a special order from 2 manufacturers) and Rachel told me it was on the Aquolina end, and asked permission to substitute. I've been wantiing to try it--and wated the GWP!--so I said OK.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 14, 2012)

ok seriously....I just received my box and I picked the boo boo cover up I was looking at it like wtf so my husband said whats that mess? I said shut up its my boo boo cover up and he said well I hope your boo boo isnt very big! lol. Has anyone picked the boo boo and was totally shocked at the sample? I mean seriously they just swiped a tiny amount on the side of the jar! Is that the norm for this sample? bc Im really like omg wtf! I wouldnt have bothered to send it really its less than a sample packet and to be in the jar that is tiny anyway but lookes huge compared to the actual product in there.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 14, 2012)

that's exactly how mine came when I got it in jan.. It's not even worth sending out IMO.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 14, 2012)

Smh. I got the booboo coverup on its way to me. Luckily I don't have a lot To cover , just my nose ring scar, and that's the specific reason I chose this--because it wouldn't leave my choices and it was between this, a control corrective packet that I didn't want, or some kind of face or eye primer and I HAVE soooooo much primer it's ridiculous. Oh well.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine seems dried out as well. I wouldn't bother sending this out as a sample at all....its very disappointing ....atleast I like the rest of the items though.....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, that's how mine was in the January box.
 



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok seriously....I just received my box and I picked the boo boo cover up I was looking at it like wtf so my husband said whats that mess? I said shut up its my boo boo cover up and he said well I hope your boo boo isnt very big! lol. Has anyone picked the boo boo and was totally shocked at the sample? I mean seriously they just swiped a tiny amount on the side of the jar! Is that the norm for this sample? bc Im really like omg wtf! I wouldnt have bothered to send it really its less than a sample packet and to be in the jar that is tiny anyway but lookes huge compared to the actual product in there.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 14, 2012)

I got that BooBoo Coverup a couple months ago, and I was surprised it was so little, too. But it's lasting FOREVER. Because it's so thick and opaque, a little of it goes a long way. The shade I got is a perfect match for my skin, so I'm really liking it. I'd choose that sample again if it was in my choices. Alas, it hasn't been.


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 14, 2012)

_I received my April kit today - picked on the 7th, shipped on the 10th.  This is my second account.  I'm not sure if I'll continue to keep 2 open, my next pick date is the 20th, I depending on what comes up, I may use my skip option, or just cancel. They keep promising more stuff, but I dunno, it doesn't appear to be more to choose from.  I am super happy with the deluxe sample sizes though.  I also received April's MyGlam bag today and the differences in the package weights were astounding!!  I feel like I at least get an ample amount of product with Beauty Army._​  ​ 

​


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 14, 2012)

That is so funny, Foureaves. I got myglam bag yesterday and my BA box today. I wasn't excited too much for either one but the BA box was just sooo meh! The booboo coverup covered my scar kind of well....I used the liquid foundation, I like it!! Nice coverage. The karuna mask...weird, not too exciting. My Clickr pen ha serum on it as well. I think it was the heat or something. My mineral makeup...I dunno why I even got this because in my experience mineral makeup never covers enough! And I already had the purlisse lip stuff from myglam last month. I'm getting tired of BA to be honest lol


----------



## channelzero (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my box today and the foundation sample leaked all over : ( The lid was only half screwed on, which seems weird.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 15, 2012)

My picks opened up today and they're not very good at all. I'd like to try the pink sugar, but they only way i can get it to come up is with FOUR other perfume samples and two tiny packets. Pretty sure I'm not paying $12 for perfume samples and packets :/


----------



## yoru (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww, I bet you can get the Pink Sugar sample thru Sephora (not in their original cute package tho), because I don't think that tiny vial worth the $2. My picks will open in 4 days and I hope I don't get craps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My picks opened up today and they're not very good at all. I'd like to try the pink sugar, but they only way i can get it to come up is with FOUR other perfume samples and two tiny packets. Pretty sure I'm not paying $12 for perfume samples and packets :/


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 15, 2012)

Once I gave up on the pink sugar (i did get the body mousse or whatever they call it), my selections turned out decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2012)

Try Ulta for the Sugar sample. I got two different ones from Ulta.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 16, 2012)

I cancelled my Beauty Army last month but then out of curiosity I logged on and saw some cool new products I had to try. Now my new selection date is the 2nd of each month instead of the 1st but that's okay. I personally feel this is one of the best BA boxes I've received since they first launched. I received the cell. spf 55 which is perfect because it's already starting to warm up here in Texas and I have been looking to purchase a sunblock (it's kind of pricey but I plan on purchasing the full size). I had to try the pink sugar as I've been obsessed with perfumes lately though for some reason I prefer to collect higher end brands (my most recent purchase is coco chanel) but it smells good and is fun to try. I also selected the kpak reconstructor. One of my gfs is a hair stylist and I remember her raving about this product. I believe this sample is Full sized! I also picked the Karuna mask which is fun to use and I plan on purchasing this product as well. I like that I can just put the mask on and don't have to rinse it off. I actually have my mask on right now as I am typing this! I am also slightly obsessed with lotions and spa products and loved her scrub so I also selected the Indie Lee body lotion. The scent of the lotion and scrub remind of the Bliss lemon sage line, but Indie Lee products are all natural! I plan on purchasing both the scrub and lotion but right now I have so many lotions and potions I'm trying to use up what I have before purchasing more. I'm so happy I decided to take a peek into my account and I was able to resubscribe.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ack. Now I want the Pink Sugar. I hope it it there when I next window opens!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack. Now I want the Pink Sugar. I hope it it there when I next window opens!



It was still there today! I have a half used sample you can have, lol. I ended up buying a full sized because I love it. 

My second window opened today, and I was going to skip it, but there were 4 products I wanted to try, so I just got it. I was able to get the mymix foundation and I'm looking forward to that, a second karuna mask (this one is brightening, the first was anti-blemish), and a few other products I wanted, so yay!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, but it is probably more effort for you than it is worth!

My next window is the end of April-first of May. I now wonder if I should change to the middle of the month.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it is probably more effort for you than it is worth!
> ...


As someone who has two subs, one on the 1st of the month, the other on the 16th, I honestly think it doesn't matter when your pick date is. Some people complain no matter what time of the month they pick, that its not fair that new samples are added at the beginning of the month or the middle of the month, but from what I can tell, they are pretty well distributed as to when they add them, just as they become available.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

And that is what I was wondering- if anyone had picked up on a pattern. That's good to know!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who has two subs, one on the 1st of the month, the other on the 16th, I honestly think it doesn't matter when your pick date is. Some people complain no matter what time of the month they pick, that its not fair that new samples are added at the beginning of the month or the middle of the month, but from what I can tell, they are pretty well distributed as to when they add them, just as they become available.


----------



## Magdalijena (Apr 16, 2012)

Got my box today. Overall I'm pretty happy, my picks were 





The sizes of samples are decent. The foundation sample is 15 ml which is half of usuall size ! Plus I was supposed to get sample size of purlisse lip balm (the same as in my glam bag) but i got full size product !! That made me really happy.

The only odd thing is the size of the skin prep FX tube. There's only 0.16 oz inside and the tube could fit at least 5x more, I don't know if they try to fool us and make us think "oh there's so much product inside" ?

I'm happy though. My sample choice was completely different from the first box and I'm pleased with what I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2012)

> Got my box today. Overall I'm pretty happy, my picks were
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was so excited to see the cover fx tube size until I saw the product amount in there. They could have put much more in there.... .16 is tiny!


----------



## Magdalijena (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so excited to see the cover fx tube size until I saw the product amount in there. They could have put much more in there.... .16 is tiny!



I know right ? It's primer so you usually small amount goes long way but this oversized tube is just hilarious. I would rather get less but in a small tube


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 17, 2012)

I liked the boo boo cover up (which I received in my first box), but with it being such a tiny amount...it seems to be completely dried up right now, and I have about half of it left....I mean, it's not like the product is super expensive so I don't understand why they couldn't have included more of it in that jar....


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 17, 2012)

I have two Beauty Army accounts, one from the first box on the 1st and another on the 17th.  I was really happy with my samples from the 1st and thought I'd use their new feature enabling us to skip a month . . . but then I got to playing with my profile.  It's addictive!  I ended up with the perfect box for me, including a few things that I have already so I can use them to give to friends.  I mean, I couldn't skip a big Joico K-Pak, 2 foundations, portable SPF tiny enough for my purse, a $20 Pur-lisse lip conditioner and a $16 Click Acne Pen!  That's over 50 bucks in value, shipped for 12 bucks.  It's going to make my gift bags even more personal.  It's so funny, even my guy friends will say, "Hey, I'm having a little bit of dry skin, do you have anything for that?"  Yup, sure do!  Insane.  I am officially the crazy cosmetics girl.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 18, 2012)

My selection window opened 2 days ago and i spent 4 hours per day (til earlier this morning) retaking the survey because I do not like my selection.

Today I received an invite for Birchbox Men and seems like I want to skip this month so I could give way for that one, but it seems like hubby doesnt like it (ill think about it within tomorrow).

Before I made this post, i decided to retake my beauty profile and told myself if I cant get decent choices within 30 minutes, il definitely skip.

In one try, i got these and decided to continue (fearing I might lose these selections again)





I think I'll be happy to see these in my next box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anybody tried any of these? Any feedback is appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the Shea Terra Black Soap and it is ah-mazing!

Shea Terra has promotion right now (i saw it via StephsBeauty in her FB)

You might want to grab that opportunity (I havent shopped at Beauty Army yet but will check on that first)


----------



## yoru (Apr 18, 2012)

If you are banana fan you'll love the body butter. If you're not, you'll still love it.


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 18, 2012)

I was about to skip this month but decided to give it another try and ended up going with this.  I'm pretty happy.  =]

 ​


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are banana fan you'll love the body butter. If you're not, you'll still love it.



^^ TRUTH.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 18, 2012)

I want that Joico. I hope I get it next time. The Cellceuticals is popping up again. Urg.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey my selection opens up on Saturday and I really want to try a LaRocca product. Would you mind telling me what that product is exactly?  Did it say how big it was?
 



> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My selection window opened 2 days ago and i spent 4 hours per day (til earlier this morning) retaking the survey because I do not like my selection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 18, 2012)

My selection window starts on the 26th, so last month all of my options were the same as the time before. I am really excited to see that they have new things, already have 6 samples in mind now's all I have to do is play with my profile enough to get all of the samples within my 9 to select from!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 18, 2012)

It wasn't popping up for me at all because I was selecting fine hair, if you put dry/coarse hair and choose hair as one of your concerns, it'll most likely show up, especially if you only choose 5 or so concerns.  

The AtoPalm looks intriguing.  Didn't see that when I chose.  Wonder what it is?  I looked at their website and they seem like an interesting company.  I love how Beauty Army opens us up to all of these new to us companies.  Like Shea Terra.  I love their black soap, it works wonders.  But I forgot about that BaoBabs Shea Terra!  It came up as one of my choices in the beginning but then I got such a great box I was afraid of losing it and forgetting the magic combination of choices and just went with it.  I forgot to choose body.  Hopefully it's still there by the 1st, I'd love to get some.  Do you ladies who have it think it would work for a back massage for my sweetie?  Is it a good consistency for that?  I usually use oil with essential oils in it for massages, but some of those decadent body butters seem like they'd work great for a good back rub.  Any suggestions?



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that Joico. I hope I get it next time. The Cellceuticals is popping up again. Urg.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm a bit underwhelmed by this month's selections, but will wait until the last day of my selection window to decide whether to skip the month. Last month they got a huge shipment in the day after I selected.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 20, 2012)

My selection window just opened and I am a little disappointed... no makeup item appears no matter what I do in my profile, even if I select just makeup! My last selection was before their big shipment of new products, so I've never gotten the foundation or any of the powders they have



Does anyone else have this problem? Do you think they will get any new samples within the next 3-4 days?


----------



## yoru (Apr 20, 2012)

They still have the liquid foundation for mediums skintone, I am on the fence if I should get it because my skintone is light, all they had is porcelain and pale...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't even get the medium shade of foundation to show up. It is frustrating really, because no matter what changes I make to my profile (age 13 or 50, acne control or wrinkle treatment... ) I always get the EXACT same selections.. this is just weird!

I guess I'll wait for a few more days and if I'm still disappointed I might just skip the month


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you changing your skin tone when you change your profile? My window doesn't even open until the 26th and last month were the same options as the one before so I am really hoping that they have stuff available by then. From what I've seen they got a lot more to chose from since the last time I got to chose samples. GL I hope you have more to chose from before your window time ends.



> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't even get the medium shade of foundation to show up. It is frustrating really, because no matter what changes I make to my profile (age 13 or 50, acne control or wrinkle treatment... ) I always get the EXACT same selections.. this is just weird!
> 
> I guess I'll wait for a few more days and if I'm still disappointed I might just skip the month


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you changing your skin tone when you change your profile? My window doesn't even open until the 26th and last month were the same options as the one before so I am really hoping that they have stuff available by then. From what I've seen they got a lot more to chose from since the last time I got to chose samples. GL I hope you have more to chose from before your window time ends.


 Well thanks... I really hope so! So far I've tried every skin tone from porcelain to olive (I have fairly light skin so I cannot go any darker), but I got nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, so I went to my secondary email to check on the Birchbox Befine expired products and see if I had one of the boxes with Befine in it, and I saw an invite to Beauty Army.  This must have been from when I was playing with choices and then didn't realize that it was waitlisted and that I'd be put on it.  I don't need yet another sub to it, but I was curious as to the samples today and they gave me some doozies!  I don't know what I chose as I was playing with it from before but there were 4 fragrance samples all set in my choices.  Pink Sugar, RosieJane/Leila Lou, Lucy B Pink Frangipani and get this, one called Sex Panther!  Here's the description:

SEX PANTHER Sex Panther cologne lures you in with clean and refreshing top notes of fresh air accord and juniper while the heart of the fragrance centers around lavender and sensual musks. As the fragrance evolves it turns warmer as it envelopes you with masculine notes of cedar and sandalwood. Sample Size: 0.1 fl oz   Pretty funny, right?  Plus, the Leila Lou fragrance offers the opposite, if you will, rather than sex, it offers innocence, smh  -    ROSIE JANE LEILA LOU A light scent perfect for every occasion. Leila Lou captures the alluring scent of innocence and freshness. You will fall in love with this fragrance! Sample Size: 0.1 fl oz   So, which are you, a Rosie Jane or a Sex Panther?


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 21, 2012)

Sex Panther all the way! It sounds like a cheesy anime that Cartoon Network is embarrassed to show too early. I was just wondering if anyone had taken advantage of the Pink Sugar gift with purchase special last month. I still haven't received my order. I emailed and got a quick response, but I'm afraid I've been a real asspain checking up on every order I've made.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sex Panther all the way! It sounds like a cheesy anime that Cartoon Network is embarrassed to show too early.
> I was just wondering if anyone had taken advantage of the Pink Sugar gift with purchase special last month. I still haven't received my order. I emailed and got a quick response, but I'm afraid I've been a real asspain checking up on every order I've made.


 I received my order without the gwp (my main reason for making the purchase) and Nancy-Lee was looking into it but I think pink sugar might just suck. Which is sad cause I bought a full size of their perfume and love it and now I want all of the pink sugar stuff lol. Guess I'll have to get it through sephora, not through pink sugar directly.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I received my order without the gwp (my main reason for making the purchase) and Nancy-Lee was looking into it but I think pink sugar might just suck. Which is sad cause I bought a full size of their perfume and love it and now I want all of the pink sugar stuff lol. Guess I'll have to get it through sephora, not through pink sugar directly.


 I'm kind of surprised, I've never had an issue quite like this. There was a full size order that had been lost, but it was actually rectified within a couple of weeks. Now I think it's been over a month since making this Pink Sugar order, and if it's been like past orders (information submitted by BA to the product manufacturers or distributors) them Aquolina sucks in a very huge way. I still have no complaints abiut BA themselves!


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll bet they simply don't have any in your skin tone yet. Maybe next month!



> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks... I really hope so! So far I've tried every skin tone from porcelain to olive (I have fairly light skin so I cannot go any darker), but I got nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 23, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will NEVER order from Aquolina again, through any vendor. They are horrible. It has been a month since I placed an order for an item from them through beauty army. Got the other part of my order right away and had to go through hoops to try to get my Pink Sugar stuff. Still never got it. However, Beauty Army has gone through hoops also to try to make the situation right! I don't think BA will be working with them anymore, just my thought. It reflects so badly on them when they are such a good company (Beauty Army, that is). Supposedly, my Pink Sugar stuff is still en route but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 23, 2012)

If anyone is into the Indie Lee stuff, there's a sale going on on Hautelook right now.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will NEVER order from Aquolina again, through any vendor. They are horrible. It has been a month since I placed an order for an item from them through beauty army. Got the other part of my order right away and had to go through hoops to try to get my Pink Sugar stuff. Still never got it. However, Beauty Army has gone through hoops also to try to make the situation right! I don't think BA will be working with them anymore, just my thought. It reflects so badly on them when they are such a good company (Beauty Army, that is).
> Supposedly, my Pink Sugar stuff is still en route but I'm not holding my breath.


 How long ago did you order? For some reason I'm thinking my order is around 5 weeks old or more, and I think the poor girls at BA have been getting swarmed with emails. The response I got was fairly quick, but kind of short in tone--as if I have either sent too many emails myself or the ladies have been getting too many emails from the rest of America! But order from Aquolina again, oh hell no! I should have just not been lazy and made the two bus trips to the nearest Sephora that carries it. I'm not blaming BA for this one, they've been too good.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 23, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will NEVER order from Aquolina again, through any vendor. They are horrible. It has been a month since I placed an order for an item from them through beauty army. Got the other part of my order right away and had to go through hoops to try to get my Pink Sugar stuff. Still never got it. However, Beauty Army has gone through hoops also to try to make the situation right! I don't think BA will be working with them anymore, just my thought. It reflects so badly on them when they are such a good company (Beauty Army, that is).
> 
> ...


 The emails I received at first from Nancy Lee seemed very short and curt to me also. I addressed it and "called her out" on it. And we've been much better since. Either way, they need to be careful the tone conveyed in emails. She went above and beyond and I'm happy with the resolution. I would email again, and ask why the attitude?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, that's true... I tried choosing the mocha skin tone in my profile and it showed both the foundation and the powder, but nothing for olive and lighter skin tones (and I am fair)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I was really unlucky with bad timing



I might consider getting the dark powder to try as a bronzer!



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll bet they simply don't have any in your skin tone yet. Maybe next month!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 23, 2012)

Yesterday was my day to start choosing and I was disappointed in not having any makeup choices too. I was going to skip but after retaking everything a million times I ended up getting the Joico K Pak hair stuff, The ClickR blemish pen, Loracca body balm, Babor Anti-stress jet lag Cream (so far I really like the babor products), Atopalm Face cream and A cellceuticals day cream with 55spf.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 23, 2012)

I was a little disappointed that I couldn't get to choose any of the foundations or powders, but I got to choose a LaRocca lip gloss (just appeared 5 min ago




), the Joico K Pak, the ClickR blemish pen and an eye cream and 2 different perfumes (I usually don't want perfumes but I have a few trips ahead of me and I think they are going to be great to carry while travelling)! So, overall I'm pretty pleased... especially since I got 3 full sized items (I think)!


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The AtoPalm looks intriguing.  Didn't see that when I chose.  Wonder what it is?  I looked at their website and they seem like an interesting company.


 I love Atopalm so far.  I got a sample (it looks like probably the same sample even) in an order from EssentialDermcare last year.  It's the best body/hand moisturizer I've ever used.  My hands get scary dry in the winter and if I do too much cleaning/laundry/dishes they get that way even now that winter is over.  My hands will literally burn and this stuff fixes it almost instantly and gets them back to normal.

I just ordered their hand cream recently when I used my quarterly BeautyFix coupon this time - that is how much I loved it.  And Dermstore had a GWP for some Atopalm makeup wipes that I can't wait to try out at the gym!  Anyways, good company IMO.  The best I've come across for my sensitive and reactive skin!


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got my invitation to join, I keep redoing the quiz to try to get some better things without losing the pink sugar sample


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 24, 2012)

> I was a little disappointed that I couldn't get to choose any of the foundations or powders, but I got to choose a LaRocca lip gloss (just appeared 5 min ago
> 
> 
> 
> ), the Joico K Pak, the ClickR blemish pen and an eye cream and 2 different perfumes (I usually don't want perfumes but I have a few trips ahead of me and I think they are going to be great to carry while travelling)! So, overall I'm pretty pleased... especially since I got 3 full sized items (I think)!


 GAH, I wish I was able to get that gloss. Man, I should have waited a day. Sad for me.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 24, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The AtoPalm looks intriguing.  Didn't see that when I chose.  Wonder what it is?  I looked at their website and they seem like an interesting company.
> 
> ...


 oOo good to know! My 12 year old has really dry skin (she has Ichthyosis) and I was thinking it would be good for her.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> GAH, I wish I was able to get that gloss. Man, I should have waited a day. Sad for me.


 Maybe you'll get to choose it next time... it was the first time a lip gloss appeared in my selection and they've had those since January!

Oh, by the way the atopalm moisturizers must be amazing for dry skin. My skin is usually combination-oily, but if something irritates it or the weather gets really cold and windy my skin hurts and peels around my mouth. When this happened last year nothing could help me but then I remembered I had this moisturizing cream sample for dry skin and I just tried it. I remember it was really thick (almost like a balm) and my skin around my mouth was soothed instantly, it wouldn't hurt or feel tight anymore and the next day it was totally back to normal. I didn't really know this brand then, but now I definitely recognize it!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 24, 2012)

Did anyone else get the Beauty Army Men email? I can't figure out how to work it in my profile!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the Beauty Army Men email? I can't figure out how to work it in my profile!


 In the profile quiz, when it asks you what products you want, I think you just have to choose men. I don't pick until the 1st so I can't test, but that is how I understood the email.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> In the profile quiz, when it asks you what products you want, I think you just have to choose men. I don't pick until the 1st so I can't test, but that is how I understood the email.


 Yeah, exactly! I gave it a try but only the hey dude wash came up! I don't think they have a big selection of men items right now..


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just made my selections, I had the lip gloss but couldn't find a way to keep that and the pink sugar sample, which I really want. So I ended with this


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm glad that they're getting in samples for men next month. I don't usually use men's products but I'd be willing to give it a try. Anyone else get an email about this?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 24, 2012)

I did.  But, I don't have a man. : (   So, more products for me!  ; )


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone recently used the "skip" option?  If so, how long does it take to see the refund.  According to Beauty Army, if you skip on the first day of your window, your charge will be reversed on the same day.  This didn't happen for me, I had to email Nance-Lee.  She said she manually adjusted for me yesterday and I got an email stating I would be getting a refund, but the credit is still not showing on my account as of just now.  This is a new feature, so there maybe some kinks to work out, but I would have liked to see that credit/refund on the day I skipped.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone recently used the "skip" option?  If so, how long does it take to see the refund.  According to Beauty Army, if you skip on the first day of your window, your charge will be reversed on the same day.  This didn't happen for me, I had to email Nance-Lee.  She said she manually adjusted for me yesterday and I got an email stating I would be getting a refund, but the credit is still not showing on my account as of just now.  This is a new feature, so there maybe some kinks to work out, but I would have liked to see that credit/refund on the day I skipped.


 If they are charging then refunding, its a credit card thing that takes 3-5 days. It'd make more sense to just not charge at all/charge when ship is pushed.


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If they are charging then refunding, its a credit card thing that takes 3-5 days. It'd make more sense to just not charge at all/charge when ship is pushed.


 I'll check in a few days. It would def. make more sense if they waited to charge.  I may cancel the 2nd acct tho,  at least until they get more products....


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 24, 2012)

I got the Larocca lip balm in my first kit...it smells great and appears to have a color but I don't consider it a gloss. I thought that's what I was getting, but IMO its definitely a balm... I forget when my window opens but I wanna say its next Thursday? I'm excited about that...AND excited that if nothing is new I can skip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

I ended up not using the Larocca lip gloss too much. The color doesn't stay even on my lips for long, so unlike other balm-y products I have to actually apply this in a mirror and blot.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 25, 2012)

> I ended up not using the Larocca lip gloss too much. The color doesn't stay even on my lips for long, so unlike other balm-y products I have to actually apply this in a mirror and blot.


 Well now I don't feel as bad that I missed out on it.. I love gloss and probably wouldn't have ended up using the Lorocca much.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 25, 2012)

I got my box yesterday and my la rocca balm was all over the place. boo! at least it smelled good!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's the box I just got:





I tried my hardest to get the Joico to show up but it never did, and would have loved some kind of body butter or body scrub. But overall, I'm pretty happy with the box.

I was surprised by how much I liked the Weleda moisturizer (thankfully expires in August or something). It's not greasy and has a pleasantly smooth texture. The LaRocca lip balm came in Rose. For me, it was more like a gloss since it had a decent amount of color. It has a very patchy application though, and like snllama said, I can't see it being used as a gloss nor a balm the way it is. It smells amazing though...like raspberries.

I'm excited to try the rest of the stuff. The mask looks interesting, and so does the foundation.

Is it just me, or did Beauty Army add a few new brands under the "brands" tab? (And not just for men.) Here's hoping for some new products!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the box I just got:
> 
> ...


 They recently mentioned on fb some exciting stuff was happening, if I remember correctly, and they are definitely expanding as a company, so I wouldn't doubt new brands are on the way!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 26, 2012)

https://www.beautyarmy.com/account/dashboard

This is what I got!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

We can't see your dashboard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 26, 2012)

So, just wanted to update, my refund showed up in my account today.  It took 3 business days, I guess that's standard for credits/returns on a CC.  

I also wanted to add that I actually like the foundation sample that was in my April kit. To me, it worked as med-full coverage.  I received the medium shade, but It was slightly lighter than my skintone, which I consider med/olive.  It mixes nicely with my favorite, Revlon Colorstay and when applied with my stippling brush, it's pretty flawless.  I don't know that I would order it in a full size, but the sample size is deluxe, so it should last quite awhile.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, just wanted to update, my refund showed up in my account today.  It took 3 business days, I guess that's standard for credits/returns on a CC.
> 
> I also wanted to add that I actually like the foundation sample that was in my April kit. To me, it worked as med-full coverage.  I received the medium shade, but It was slightly lighter than my skintone, which I consider med/olive.  It mixes nicely with my favorite, Revlon Colorstay and when applied with my stippling brush, it's pretty flawless.  I don't know that I would order it in a full size, but the sample size is deluxe, so it should last quite awhile.


 Yeah I really like the foundation I got too. Im tempted to buy the full-size. I love that myface considered that most fair skinned gals have issues with redness. And it really does help reduce my redness. I just wish it had a bit more coverage. Or maybe I need the fair 01 because if I try and cover up too much Im too orange.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you guys know how long is it supposed to take for beautyarmy to ship your kit after you make your selections? It always seems to take forever... I selected my samples on Monday and I still haven't received a shipping confirmation


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 27, 2012)

> Do you guys know how long is it supposed to take for beautyarmy to ship your kit after you make your selections? It always seems to take forever... I selected my samples on Monday and I still haven't received a shipping confirmation


 They ship on Tuesday's and Friday's. If you select your samples by midnight Sunday, they ship Tuesday. If you select by midnight Wednesday, they ship on Friday. So yours should ship today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 27, 2012)

Oops lol I can't figure out how to get the pic like you ladies







> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We can't see your dashboard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops lol I can't figure out how to get the pic like you ladies


 You can upload it to makeuptalk's servers, I usually save a screenshot to my computer, crop it, and then upload it here.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They ship on Tuesday's and Friday's. If you select your samples by midnight Sunday, they ship Tuesday. If you select by midnight Wednesday, they ship on Friday.
> So yours should ship today


 Thanks! I only hope they don't have an issue with shipping again, and they do ship it today... I seem to have a bit of bad luck with shipping with this service! But, that aside, I still love beautyarmy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops lol I can't figure out how to get the pic like you ladies


 I just use the snipping tool in my laptop to "take the picture", save it and hit "insert image" on the top of the reply box


----------



## channelzero (Apr 27, 2012)

I emailed them about the leaky foundation I received on the 14th and never heard back. I hadn't realized it had been that long, but I'm not thrilled with the customer service so far. I re-emailed, hopefully they can get back to me soon.


----------



## snllama (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about the leaky foundation I received on the 14th and never heard back. I hadn't realized it had been that long, but I'm not thrilled with the customer service so far. I re-emailed, hopefully they can get back to me soon.


 try emailing nancy directly? She always responds within the day and will get you in contact with the right people.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> try emailing nancy directly? She always responds within the day and will get you in contact with the right people.


 They got back to me right away this time, I guess my first email went into their spam folder? She was really nice, so I'm happy--I just don't understand the spam folder thing. I've had that happen with a few other companies, too, so I'm not upset or anything, but it seems a bit weird. I'm not sending out mass mailings of complaints or anything! : )


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

i hate spammers who pretend to have read any content....


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 28, 2012)

It's almost time for May samples!!!!!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 28, 2012)

My window opens on the 29th. Can't wait to see what pops ups!


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Apr 29, 2012)

I just received my april box and my foundation sample was opened and covered absolutely everything! I was so excited to try that makeup sample and I think over half of it is gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im going to write nancy and hope she can send me another one but I read on here that a lot of girls were having a hard time getting the medium shade to come up, I hope its not all gone already. Has anyone had it come up in their selections recently?


----------



## channelzero (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my april box and my foundation sample was opened and covered absolutely everything! I was so excited to try that makeup sample and I think over half of it is gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im going to write nancy and hope she can send me another one but I read on here that a lot of girls were having a hard time getting the medium shade to come up, I hope its not all gone already. Has anyone had it come up in their selections recently?


 Mine was in the light shade but I had the same problem towards the beginning of the month. Here is the response I received from them: 

_Hi  Cherise,_
_Oh nos!  We are sorry to hear that your MyFace Foundation reported for duty damaged.  Although I can not replace the damaged sample at this time,  we would like to do is offer you a 7th sample when you choose your next Kit.  Simply reply to THIS email with your 7th sample choice from your Selection Window (And if you like, I can see if the MyFace is in stock at that time) and I will add it to your Kit.  _
 
_I just found your first email from on the 14th, it went into our spam folder.  _ _If you have any questions, please contact [email protected]._

_We're always on the front lines of beauty for you._

_With beautiful well wishes,
Rachel
Customer Success Manager_


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 29, 2012)

Medium was available when I selected my samples on the 26th. I really hope mine doesn't show up leaking!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Medium was available when I selected my samples on the 26th. I really hope mine doesn't show up leaking!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's weird... I couldn't get the medium foundation to show up even if I only selected makeup, and I did it over 50 times




It makes you wonder how they calculate those selection boxes they offer...


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 30, 2012)

My April Beauty Army box!


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 30, 2012)

I couldn't get it to come up with my regular skin tone (olive) so i switched to mocha and voila!



> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms Orlene (May 17, 2012)

Hello ladies! I am so excited to try out this subscription. The only problem is that I am on the waiting list :-( How long did it take you all?


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ms Orlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello ladies! I am so excited to try out this subscription. The only problem is that I am on the waiting list :-( How long did it take you all?


One hour! I got it hung over on New Years' day!


----------



## Ms Orlene (May 23, 2012)

lol . . .  I wish mine would hurry up its been about 3 weeks.


----------



## Ms Orlene (May 29, 2012)

I checked my email this morning and found out that I was no longer on the waiting list. After logging into their website it said I had been put back on the waiting list. I was confused until I looked at the email and say that it came late Saturday afternoon and I had to respond by Monday (at holiday btw). Hopefully, since its close to the beginning of the month I can get a June box, fingers crossed.


----------

